# Weird - Temp Spike Anomaly



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Just leaving my neighborhood this morning when an alarm goes off in the car. The DIC display had an animation stating "ENGINE HOT." The needle on the temp gauge was climbing at a suspiscious rate of speed...it wouldn't get that hot that fast even if you could dump all the coolant out simultaneously.

"WTF?" I queried...though I didn't just use the first letters.

So, I shut the car off, and fired up again. Everything normal...all the way to work (122 miles from home).

Weird, huh?

:confused


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

It's one of those "gauges freaking out" thing, mine has done it a few times as well as climb to 180 (at a red light)!!!! There is a recall on some of our clusters out there, check with your dealer or email me your VIN and I'll check for you. :cheers


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

#05-08-49-003 - (Jan 20, 2005)

Speedometer Erratic Movement, Fuel Gauge Does Not Go to Full After Filling, Engine Coolant Temperature Gauge Reads Hot and Coolant Temperature Light Illuminates (Reprogram IPC) #05-08-49-003 - (Jan 20, 2005)

Speedometer Erratic Movement, Fuel Gauge Does Not Go to Full After Filling, Engine Coolant Temperature Gauge Reads Hot and Coolant Temperature Light Illuminates (Reprogram IPC)
2004 Pontiac GTO

Built Prior to VIN Breakpoint 4L29601

Condition
Some customers may comment on one or more of the following conditions:

• Speedometer jumps erratically. Gauge may go up to 200 MPH or not return to zero. 

• Fuel gauge does not move off empty when tank is full. 

• Engine coolant temperature gauge reads hot and coolant temperature light illuminates. 

These conditions may be intermittent.

Correction
Technicians are to reprogram the IPC with an updated software calibration. This new service calibration was released with TIS satellite data update version 1.0 available January 10, 2005. As always, make sure your Tech 2® is updated with the latest software version. 

Important: Vehicles built after the VIN breakpoint must have the IPC replaced to correct these conditions.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

update flash took care of my electrical problems.


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

The new dash took care of my problems...some of my digital lines were disappearing, and that solved all my other issues. They said there was some sort of short in the dash, ever since it got replace, my problem with the volume buttons and the others doing the wrong things at times was fized as well.


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Oh yeah, to top it all off...at the time it was at about 9600 on the odometer, they put it back to 8600 on me though :lol: My car gained a few dollars value that day :lol:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Tom said:


> #05-08-49-003 - (Jan 20, 2005)
> 
> Speedometer Erratic Movement, Fuel Gauge Does Not Go to Full After Filling, Engine Coolant Temperature Gauge Reads Hot and Coolant Temperature Light Illuminates (Reprogram IPC) #05-08-49-003 - (Jan 20, 2005)
> 
> ...


 :agree , well look at you and your bad self!! You posted it before I could. Thanks!!!! :cheers


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

I had those problems in the first week I had my car. I took the battery out and replaced it with an Optima. Never seen the problem since.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> :agree , well look at you and your bad self!! You posted it before I could. Thanks!!!! :cheers


and when i gave it to the pontiac olds dealer that worked on my aurora (that i bought two cars from) they told me to take the gto to the dealer i bought it from. I was going to, but instead went to that dealer to trade in the olds and lease a buick. since the gto is leased i dont give a frig if the dash fries iteslf. i like showing my friends that I am doing what einstein only dreamed of doing.

the irony is i called the buick olds salesman three or four times to buy a gto and he said they were sold out, and was glad because he got out at sticker when others wanted more than sticker before the market fell out.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Tom said:


> and when i gave it to the pontiac olds dealer that worked on my aurora (that i bought two cars from) they told me to take the gto to the dealer i bought it from. I was going to, but instead went to that dealer to trade in the olds and lease a buick. since the gto is leased i dont give a frig if the dash fries iteslf. i like showing my friends that I am doing what einstein only dreamed of doing.
> 
> the irony is i called the buick olds salesman three or four times to buy a gto and he said they were sold out, and was glad because he got out at sticker when others wanted more than sticker before the market fell out.


...people these days.... :cheers


----------

